# Am I a bad person? Why do they call me Angelito Negroe?



## sachem allison (Mar 4, 2013)

So, a few months ago one of my cooks tells me that his sister(one of my dishwashers) is deathly afraid of snakes. He told me this story about when he was a kid in Ecuador he used to hide snakes in bushes and trees and tell his sister that he hid some candy or a toy for her and when she went to get it the snakes would come out and scare:eek2: the hell out of her. He would laugh :lol2:and laugh and she would run screaming and crying and not come out of her room for days. His Aunt my other dishwasher apparently is also deathly afraid of snakes. When she was crossing a river to come here one of the children apparently was taken by an anaconda.:cry:
keep in mind I did not know that part of the story. I totally forgot about all of this until a month ago. My cook comes to me and asked me to print a couple of pictures of snakes off the internet for him because, his nephew was doing a school report on snakes. He also asked me to buy him a rubber snake so, that he could use it as a model. I was suspicious when he started giggling but, I wanted to see where this was going:detective:. I ordered the snake but, after 2 weeks it didn't arrive so, I had a little time and went to FAO SWARTZ and bought a tiny 12 in coral snake. I gave it to my cook and then went down stares to work on some paper work. A few minutes later he comes down stares goes into the walkin grabs a few things and goes back up stares. A few minutes later, his aunt comes down stares with a mop and bucket and heads into the walkin to mop the floor. Five seconds later she come running out of the cooler, pale as a ghost :scared4:completely speechless pointing at the cooler door and shaking uncontrollably. I try to calm her down and ask her what's wrong and she just starts balling and screaming no bueno! no bueno! I walk in the cooler and find the snake and walk out with it she is nowhere to be found. I toss it on a dirty plate and finish up my paperwork and print up the schedule. I then grab my clip board and schedule and the dirty plate and head up stairs. When I get upstairs I had placed the clipboard on top of the plate because it was easier to carry. THe plate and clip board were tilted toward me . I told Maria(the sister) who is only about 4 foot 5 inches, to grab the plate because it was dirty . She did and the snake fell off onto her face and head:bigeek:. She dropped the plate, knocked over and shattered a rack of glasses, fell backwards into the line cooler, screamed bloody murder:eek2: during an incredibly busy service and ran out of the kitchen, I haven't seen her in 2 weeks and whenever I ask Alex where she is he just shakes his head and starts laughing:lol2:. His Aunt now calls me" angelito negroe" and the other guys all swear that it was my idea and that I put the snake down there. I just bought the snake am I to be responsible for the actions of others?:spankarse:

P.s. apparently the coral snake is the deadliest snake in Ecuador, who knew?:dontknow:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 4, 2013)

I shouldn't be laughing at this. :lol2:


----------



## Paradox (Mar 4, 2013)

My spanish is very rusty. Flunked it in summer school between 7th and 8th grade to begin with in fact. I think you are now the "Black Angel" though? LOL!


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 4, 2013)

close enough, could be also literally translated as dark little angel. =D


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like you've got a little smudge on your karma. But it's easy enough to fix--twisted, demented, PAYBACK on your cook. I bet his sister would be happy to help. Bwah hah hah.


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 4, 2013)

So, he tormented his sister when she was little, does it again now that she's an adult. Throws the aunt in the mix, and makes you the fall guy? You should take her pay out of his salary for every day that she's missed because of that...


----------



## Lefty (Mar 4, 2013)

Short answer, Son: Nope, you're not a bad person anymore.  If you were, you would have taken photos or video of the whole thing and uploaded it to the forum for all of us to see. Next time....


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 4, 2013)

I never pictured you as "little"?


----------



## olpappy (Mar 4, 2013)

Um, there are a lot worse things the aunt could be calling you.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 4, 2013)

This reminds me of this guy Salvador that I work with. As far as I know he has no job description, he just comes in and does what needs to be done from dish washing to prep to telling the slower line cooks that they are no good. The chef/owner bought a doorbell that plays ice cream truck songs and sound effects because he loves that sort of annoying stuff. One of the sound effects is a panther or some other large jungle cat. Salvador kept climbing up on a bucket and changing it to play the organ music you hear at ballparks. When asked about this he claimed to have been attacked by a panther back in Guatemala. This turned out to be false, he jus liked the ballpark song.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 4, 2013)

Years ago I was in a storage unit in South Florida with a guy I was building a restaurant for. He was deathly afraid of snakes. His back was to the wall. As we talked, a fine little coral snake came out of a hole in the wall and started wrapping itself around some dowels just above his head. I calmly picked up a hammer and hit the thing so hard I knocked a huge hole in the dry wall. The guys eyes bugged out, he ducked, freaked out. He thought I was aiming for him until I cautiously looked through the hole, ripped out some more dry wall and carefully retrieved the dead snake with a set of tongs. I put it over the end of the hammer and presented to him. All the color went out of his face. I told him I just saved his life. The start of a beautiful relationship. Nice restaurant.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Mar 4, 2013)

You're not a bad person, and that is hilarious. LOLOL


----------



## Beohbe (Mar 4, 2013)

No mames, güey!

Makes me question what kind of person I am for laughing my ass off...


----------

